

Ask HN: Why are you hiring? - spitfire

HN has had the usual "Who's hiring"? and "Who's looking for a job?" type of posts. I'd like to know something else.<p>Why are you hiring? Not the immediate reasoning - "We need a developer", but business reasoning and situation driving the need.<p>So tell us, why are you hiring? What's the reason and what's the benefit?
======
humbledrone
For my company, we are hiring largely due to global expansion. We write
software that communicates with various power measurement equipment, and the
protocols used to do so vary by region. As we expand into new countries, it is
often necessary to support new protocols, and thus we need more manpower.

